# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  PS5-22V Power Station 5

## Jef

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις το συγκεκριμένο (λεπτομέριες εδω: http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=464 ) ?

Λέω να βάλω ένα τέτοιο για το λινκ Litochoro-Kitros (~30km)

Θα βγει το λινκ ή θα το πάρω τζάμπα ?

----------


## papashark

30 χιλιόμετρα με 22αρι panel ?

Ξέχνα το.....

(εκτός αν το 1 mbit ταχύτητα σου είναι αρκετό)

----------


## acoul

για λινκ >20km θα χρειαστείς κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Jef

Αυτοί γράφουν ότι είναι 50km+

Βασικά λόγο του ότι είναι αρκετά ψηλά και πιάνει και τρελλλλλλλούς αέριδες  ::  ΔΕΝ μπορεί να μπει πιάτο σε καμία περίπτωση.
Γι'αυτο ψάχνω μια εναλλακτική λύση.

Επίσεις εκεί που είναι το pc,... απέχει 10+ μέτρα από την κεραία, οπότε έχω μεγάλες απώλειες. Γι'αυτό και θέλω κάτι τέτοιο.
Εκτός αν βάλω καμια grid 27αρα με ενα bullet5 απο πίσω.

Καμια άλλη λύση αν μπορεί να προτείνει κανεις ???

----------


## 7bpm

Εάν είναι για 20+ Km Km δεν πρόκειται να παίξει ούτε η grid ούτε το panelάκι. Άσε τι λένε στα site τους. 

Τα 10+m καλώδιο τα αντιμετωπίζεις μ’ ένα RB411 ή RB411AH δίπλα στο πιάτο ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Το Bulletάκι είναι ακόμα υπό αμφισβήτηση για το πόσο αξιόπιστα θα παίξει σ’ ένα τέτοιο link.

Το πιάτο όμως είναι must have και εννοείτε ότι πας για parabolic/prime focus (δες Acoul’s link παραπάνω) στα 32db minimum. Εκτός εάν θέλεις 1Mbps όπως ανέφερε και ο Papashark.

Δες μήπως μπορείς να βάλεις πιάτο κάπου αλλού και ας τρέξεις και 100m UTP καλώδιο (για να τροφοδοτήσεις κάποιο RB). Ίσως να μην χρειάζεται να το βάλεις στο τέρμα του υπάρχον ιστού.

----------


## Jef

Το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία. Για να "δω" στον απένατι κόμβο πρέπει να μπει η κεραία στην κορυφή ενός 6 μετρου ιστού (νεροσωλήνα).
Αρκετά κοντά είναι άλλο σπίτι από την μία μεριά και από την άλλη τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.
Οσο καλά και να το δέσω, εκεί (στο Λιτόχωρο) όταν φυσάει.... ΦΥΣΑΕΙ, δεν αστειέυεται.
Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ΔΕΝ μπορεί να μπει πιάτο.... γιατί θα τα πάρει και θα τα σηκώσει... και ένας Θεός ξέρει σε πιανού κεφάλι / αμάξι / μπαλκόνι θα πάει.
Εαν δεν μπορέσω να βρω κάτι με μικρή αντίσταση στον αέρα,... απλά δεν θα κάνω λινκ.

Οσο για το RB δεν με πειράζει. Εαν βρω μια κεραία που να με βολεύει, μπορώ να βάλω RB για να μην έχω πολλά μέτρα καλώδιο.
Απλά αυτό το "όλα σε ένα" είναι αρκετά βολικό.

Οσο για το θέμα του πάνελ, ένας στην Θεσσαλονίκη που κάνει μακρινά λινκς για μια εταιρία, έχει βγάλει 80 km με πανελ (4 μοιρες) αλλά όχι τέτοιο.
Ενα που κάνει γύρω στα 400+ ευρώ  ::

----------


## JB172

Αν "δέσεις" τον ιστό με τις κατάλληλες αντηρίδες και επίτονα και σφίξεις πολύ καλά το πιάτο, δεν πρόκειται να πάει πουθενά. Το πολύ-πολύ να σου "τσακίσει" από τον πολύ αέρα. Αλλά για πόσο αέρα μιλάς σε μποφόρ;

----------


## gas

Πανελ να μην βαλεις σε καμμια περιπτωση.
Επειδη εχεις προβλημα με τον αερα και θελεις να την σηκωσεις οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται να βαλεις μια καλη grid και το λινκ εφ'οσον εχεις καθαρη οπτικη θα παιξει χωρις κανενα προβλημα εγγυημενα.

----------


## Jef

> Αν "δέσεις" τον ιστό με τις κατάλληλες αντηρίδες και επίτονα και σφίξεις πολύ καλά το πιάτο, δεν πρόκειται να πάει πουθενά. Το πολύ-πολύ να σου "τσακίσει" από τον πολύ αέρα. Αλλά για πόσο αέρα μιλάς σε μποφόρ;


Ο ιστός είναι δεμένος με 3 αντιρίδες στα 3/4 του μήκους του και στο 1/4 και 2/4 είναι βιδομένος στον τοίχο.

Σε μποφόρ δεν ξέρω, αλλά πίστεψε μερικές φορές πρέπει να βάλω όλη μου την δύναμη για να κλείσω την καγκελόπορτα της αυλής που έχει μία τάβλα 1Χ1 μέτρο (και δεν βρίσκεται στα 9 μέτρα ύψος (6 μέτρα ιστος + 3 ο πρώτος όροφος).

Εχει ξηλώσει πάρα πολλές φορές κεραμύδια, κεραίες, δορυφορικά και άλλα διάφορα.
Εδω μιλάμε ξήλωσε πιάτο μαζί με την βάση του (1 μέτρο σωλήνα) που ήταν βιδωμένο επάνω σε μια τσιμεντένια καμινάδα σε δύο σημεία.

Τες πα.

Πάντως όταν scanαρα με την omni μου έτυχε να πιάσω ένα 12αρι πανελ από Θεσσαλονίκη (~67 km) με -89 που έτυχε να κοιτάει ακριβώς σε εμένα.
Και δεν είναι θέμα ισχύς, είναι το οτι και εγω και το ΑΡ που έπιασα είμαστε πολύ ψηλά και δεν μας εμποδίζει τίποτα.
Αντίθετα, όταν scanαρα με μια grid 27άρα δεν έπιασα τίποτα.
Από την ίδια θέση με ένα 60αρι πιάτο έπιασα ότι και η omni με λίγο καλύτερο σήμα.

Οπότε λογικά αν συγκρίνεις 
1) ένα πάνελ 22αρι με 400mw κάρτα και ένα πιάτο (που έχει ο απέναντι) ~30km
2) με μια omni 8αρα από την μία με ένα πάνελ 12αρι απο την άλλη (100mw κάρτες και από τις δυο μεριές) στα ~67km
είναι πολυυυυυυ καλύτερα
Οπότε θεώρησα ότι το λινκ θα βγει

Θεωριτικά πάντα  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> Θεωριτικά πάντα


Εάν έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα κάντο απλά για να πειραματιστείς, αλλά δεν θα παίξει καλα. Εάν δεν τα έχεις καλλίτερα να τα βάλεις σε αντηρίδες και επίτονα παρά σε ένα panel που θα σου δώσει 22db. Όσο για την κάρτα παρ’ όλο που είναι 400mw εάν την δοκιμάσεις θα δεις ότι παίζει χειρότερα από μια απλή CM9 γι' αυτές τις αποστάσεις.

Τεσπα, είσαι αποφασισμένος για το panelάκι οπότε, τι μας ρωτάς; Give it a try...

----------


## Jef

> Εάν έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα κάντο απλά για να πειραματιστείς


Σωστό και αυτό




> Τεσπα, είσαι αποφασισμένος για το panelάκι οπότε, τι μας ρωτάς; Give it a try...


ναι ... θα το δοκιμάσω τελικά....
εξάλλου όλοι θεωρητικά μιλάμε,... δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις για τέτοια χρήση.

----------


## nvak

> ...εξάλλου όλοι θεωρητικά μιλάμε,... δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις για τέτοια χρήση.


32 dBi - 22 dBi = 10 dBi λιγότερα το πάνελ απο το πιάτο. 
αυτό δεν είναι θεωρητικό αλλά μετρημένο. 

Τα πάνελ τα έχουμε δοκιμάσει απο πολύ παλιά. 
Οι ευαισθησίες των καρτών που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν επιτρέπουν λίνκ με αυτά για περισσότερο απο 3-4 km. 
Πάντως για να έχεις κάποιο αποτέλεσμα με πάνελ, πρέπει απο την άλλη μεριά να έχεις βάλλει αρκετά μεγάλο πιάτο.

----------


## Jef

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Jef
> 
>  ...εξάλλου όλοι θεωρητικά μιλάμε,... δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις για τέτοια χρήση.
> 
> 
> 32 dBi - 22 dBi = 10 dBi λιγότερα το πάνελ απο το πιάτο. 
> αυτό δεν είναι θεωρητικό αλλά μετρημένο.


ναι αλλά το πιάτο έπιασε Θεσσαλονίκη (~67km) και όχι Κίτρος (~30 km) που θέλουμε τώρα.
Σε λίγες μερες θα το δοκιμάσω.
Αν παίξει καλώς. Αν δεν παίξει,.... πάλι καλώς.
Θα πάει για άλλο λινκ πιο κοντινό,... και μάλλον στο Λιτόχωρο θα βάλω μια DSL να κάνω vpn με το wireless  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως όταν scanαρα με την omni μου έτυχε να πιάσω ένα 12αρι πανελ από Θεσσαλονίκη (~67 km) με -89 που έτυχε να κοιτάει ακριβώς σε εμένα.
> Και δεν είναι θέμα ισχύς, είναι το οτι και εγω και το ΑΡ που έπιασα είμαστε πολύ ψηλά και δεν μας εμποδίζει τίποτα.
> Αντίθετα, όταν scanαρα με μια grid 27άρα δεν έπιασα τίποτα.
> Από την ίδια θέση με ένα 60αρι πιάτο έπιασα ότι και η omni με λίγο καλύτερο σήμα.
> 
> Οπότε λογικά αν συγκρίνεις 
> 1) ένα πάνελ 22αρι με 400mw κάρτα και ένα πιάτο (που έχει ο απέναντι) ~30km
> 2) με μια omni 8αρα από την μία με ένα πάνελ 12αρι απο την άλλη (100mw κάρτες και από τις δυο μεριές) στα ~67km
> είναι πολυυυυυυ καλύτερα
> ...


Κοίτα, όταν λέμε "τον έπιασα", δεν εννοούμε ότι κάνουμε δουλειά με -89. Τέτοιο σήμα είναι έπιασα τα @@ μου και τα κρατάω...

Για να καταλάβεις, από 60 χιλιόμετρα με ένα μεγάλο πιάτο (1.20), στους 2.4, πιάναμε δεκάδες ΑΡ, ακόμα και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία, αλλά τα μόνα που είχαν αρκετό σήμα για να συνδεθούμε, ήταν αυτά που εξέπεμπαν με υπερβολικό σήμα (και πάλι για άλλους λόγους δεν συνδεθήκαμε, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πρωτόκολλο).

Τώρα, να ξέρεις ότι άλλο 2.4, και άλλο 5 γίγα.

Αν ο φίλος σου με το 12αρι πάνελ και τα 100mw εξέπεμπε χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απώλειες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έστελνε περίπου στα 32db σήμα, λίγο λιγότερο από 2Watt !
Στα 67 χιλιόμετρα στους 2.4 χάνεις περίπου 136.5 db, όταν ο φίλος σου εξέπεμπε με 32, σημαίνει ότι σε εσένα έφταναν 32-136,5 = -104.5, πρόσθεσε και τα 8 κέρδος της κεραίας σου, τότε έχεις -94.5db, οπότε έπιανες και 5 db παραπάνω σήμα από το μέγιστο θεωρητικό, το οποίο μεταφράζετε σε 4 πράγματα :
1) η κάρτα σου έλεγε ότι ήθελε
2) η κεραία που είχες για λήψη δεν ήταν 8 db αλλά παραπάνω
3) η κεραία που εκπέμπει ο φίλος σου δεν είναι 12 αλλά παραπάνω (μάλλον 1 :: , ή έχει ενισχύτή, ή έχει καμιά SR2super extended, super power, injection, κλπ
4) Δεν έχετε 67 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση....

Πάμε τώρα να κάνουμε υπολογισμό για 30 χλμ, αλλά 5 γίγα.
Μισή απόσταση, άρα 6 db λιγότερη απώλια σήματος, αλλά 5giga οπότε περίπου 7-8db παραπάνω απώλεια, κοινώς μία η άλλη.

Αν εκπέμπεις με νόμιμη ισχή (30db), τότε θα χάσεις 137 για την απόσταση, οπότε θα φτάσει -107db σήμα, θα το ενισχύσης με 22db που είναι το Panel και θα έχεις -85db

Το -85 είναι αρκετό για να έχεις πραγματική ταχύτητα αν όλα πάνε καλά, θεωρητικά μέχρι 6Mbit.

Tώρα, αν η άλλη πλευρά αντί να εκπέμπει με το νόμιμο των 30, εκπέμπει με 26db (400mw) + 22 το πάνελ, ήτοι σύνολο 48db (σχεδόν 100watt δηλαδή), το σήμα που θα φτάσει θα είναι 48-137=-89, το οποίο θα ενισχυθεί και με 22db και θα φτάσει τα -67db. 

-67db, αν βάλεις και από 5 έως 10db margin που βάζουμε εμείς για να έχουμε σταθερό λινκ, τότε πάς στα -72 έως -77db, κοινώς δεν θα κλειδώσει ποτέ στα 54, αλλά στα 24-36db, για να περάσουν από μέσα πραγματικά 10-15mbit. Αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος με αυτά, τότε ναι μπορεί να βγεί με Panels.

Βέβαια εκτός ότι σκίζεις το νόμιμο όριο, να ξέρεις ότι οι περισσότερες κάρτες που παίζουν στο full, ΔΕΝ παίζουν καλά, παραμορφώνουν, με αποτέλεσμα το λινκ να αποδίδει χειρότερα. 

Προσωπικά τα ποιο μακρινά μου λινκ τα έχω δει να παίζουν καλά με cm9 και r52 και όχι με SR/XR/HP, κλπ.....

----------


## ALTAiR

Όπως και να έχει ο ιστός να είναι στιβαρός!!!
6μ με αέρα είναι σοβαρό το θέμα.
Διπλή σειρά αντιρίδες, ανοξείδωτα, στη σωστή γωνία οι αντιρίδες και θα πρότεινα με ηλεκτροκόλληση 3 σταθερές μεταλλικές αντιρίδες στο πάτωμα.

Δες φωτό εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download/file.php?id=13576

Αυτό έχω κάνει στον ιστό μου.

----------


## christopher

> Αρκετά κοντά είναι άλλο σπίτι από την μία μεριά και από την άλλη τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.


  ::  Αν το "άλλο σπίτι" είναι ψηλότερο και μπορείς να το παζαρέψεις με τον γείτονα να βάλεις στην ταράτσα του ένα πιάτο, θα γλυτώσεις πολλά. Αλλιώς ακολουθείς τα παραπάνω....

----------


## Jef

> Κοίτα, όταν λέμε "τον έπιασα", δεν εννοούμε ότι κάνουμε δουλειά με -89. Τέτοιο σήμα είναι έπιασα τα @@ μου και τα κρατάω...


Συνδεόταν για λίγο, έπαιρνε DHCP κανονικά και μετά από μερικά δεύτερα... disconnect (ετσι για την ιστορία)




> Αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος με αυτά, τότε ναι μπορεί να βγεί με Panels.


Και με 4 πραγματικά (MBit) μια χαρά είναι. Τέλεια θα έλεγα.
Εξάλλου είναι border router και ότι θα περνάει θα είναι για μένα, μιας και δεν έχει ακόμα clients (και όπως φαίνεται δεν πρόκειτε να αποκτήσει σύντομα)

Τωρα στην πορεία αν βγάλουμε και κανένα λινκ με Χαλκιδική,... 
εντάξει εκεί αλλάζει το πράμα.
Αν δούμε οτι παίζει και δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει bandwidth, του χρόνου θα στήσω πυλώνα  ::

----------


## Jef

> Αν το "άλλο σπίτι" είναι ψηλότερο και μπορείς να το παζαρέψεις με τον γείτονα να βάλεις στην ταράτσα του ένα πιάτο, θα γλυτώσεις πολλά


χαχαχα

Καταρχήν όλα έχουν κεραμίδια
και κατά δεύτερον θα θέλει και 100+ μέτρα utp από μένα μέχρι αυτόν.

Καλά θα ήτανε πάντως γιατί αυτός έχει φοβερή θέα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Κοίτα, όταν λέμε "τον έπιασα", δεν εννοούμε ότι κάνουμε δουλειά με -89. Τέτοιο σήμα είναι έπιασα τα @@ μου και τα κρατάω...
> 
> 
> Συνδεόταν για λίγο, έπαιρνε DHCP κανονικά και μετά από μερικά δεύτερα... disconnect (ετσι για την ιστορία)


Τι σου λέω... Τα κράταγες για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από christopher
> 
>   Αν το "άλλο σπίτι" είναι ψηλότερο και μπορείς να το παζαρέψεις με τον γείτονα να βάλεις στην ταράτσα του ένα πιάτο, θα γλυτώσεις πολλά
> 
> 
> χαχαχα
> 
> Καταρχήν όλα έχουν κεραμίδια
> και κατά δεύτερον θα θέλει και 100+ μέτρα utp από μένα μέχρι αυτόν.
> ...


Τα κεραμίδια δεν είναι πρόβλημα γενικότερα.
Αν τον χώσεις στην πρίζα και αυτόν και στήσει αυτός το πιατάκι, τον χρησιμοποιείς ως repeater και δε χρειάζεσαι καλώδιο Utp 100+ μέτρα, βγάζετε και μεταξύ σας ένα λινκάκι και μιλάτε ασύρματα...

----------


## commando

θα παιξει με bullet no problem

----------


## Jef

> Αν τον χώσεις στην πρίζα και αυτόν και στήσει αυτός το πιατάκι, τον χρησιμοποιείς ως repeater και δε χρειάζεσαι καλώδιο Utp 100+ μέτρα, βγάζετε και μεταξύ σας ένα λινκάκι και μιλάτε ασύρματα...


Παππούς 70+ χρονών είναι,... αστο

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Αν τον χώσεις στην πρίζα και αυτόν και στήσει αυτός το πιατάκι, τον χρησιμοποιείς ως repeater και δε χρειάζεσαι καλώδιο Utp 100+ μέτρα, βγάζετε και μεταξύ σας ένα λινκάκι και μιλάτε ασύρματα...
> 
> 
> Παππούς 70+ χρονών είναι,... αστο



Πες του τότε ότι είναι για κάτι γκόμενες, Παπού έχεις καιρό να ??? Ουουουουυυυυ
Έχει λύκους και τσακάλια πάνω στην Πάρνηθα ε?

----------


## Jef

Τελικά το λινκ με το PowerStasion5 βγήκε !  ::   ::   :: 
(Να σημειωθεί οτι η απέναντι κεραία είναι πιάτο με handmade feeder)

Το σήμα είναι στα -81 και κλειδώνει στα 36 MBit με πραγματικό bandwidth ~ 12 MBit.
Το πάνελ κοιτάει "στο περίπου", την τρίτη θα το κεντράρω μπας και βελτιωθεί το σήμα.

Πιστεύω οτι αν αντικατασταθεί το feeder του πιάτου με ένα της αγοράς, θα παίξουμε ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## nvak

> Το σήμα είναι στα -81 και κλειδώνει στα 36 MBit με πραγματικό bandwidth ~ 12 MBit.
> Το πάνελ κοιτάει "στο περίπου", την τρίτη θα το κεντράρω μπας και βελτιωθεί το σήμα.
> 
> Πιστεύω οτι αν αντικατασταθεί το feeder του πιάτου με ένα της αγοράς, θα παίξουμε ακόμα καλύτερα.


Σε σώζει το πιάτο.  ::  



> ...Πάντως για να έχεις κάποιο αποτέλεσμα με πάνελ, πρέπει απο την άλλη μεριά να έχεις βάλλει αρκετά μεγάλο πιάτο.


Βάλε το μεγαλύτερο που μπορείς και κέντραρε. 
Τα feeder δεν έχουν διαφορές, εκτός και αν αυτό που έβαλες δεν έχει χοάνη.

----------


## Jef

> Τα feeder δεν έχουν διαφορές, εκτός και αν αυτό που έβαλες δεν έχει χοάνη.


Δεν ξέρω, δεν είναι από την μερία μου

----------


## Jef

τελικά στο πιάτο έχει feedhorn αγοραστό. Αλλού ήταν το handmade. Λάθος μου.

anyway,
έπαιξα λίγο με τα κανάλια και από -81 / -82 πήγαμε στο -73 / -76
έβαλα max rate τα 24 για να είναι πιο σταθερό.
Αντε αύριο να κεντράρουμε κιόλας (εκτός αν είμαστε ΤΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ τυχεροί και έχουμε ήδη κεντράρει τυχαία)

για το λόγο του αληθές ... το screenshot  ::

----------


## commando

> θα παιξει με bullet no problem


Kαλοριζικος φιλε.

----------


## Jef

εγινε κεντράρισμα και απο τις δύο μεριές και πήγαμε στα -72.
Κάθε βράδυ περίπου μετά τις 21:00 κερδίζουμε 2 με 3 db φτάνοντας στα -69 με κλείδωμα στα 36 MBit.

----------


## christopher

> εγινε κεντράρισμα και απο τις δύο μεριές και πήγαμε στα -72.
> Κάθε βράδυ περίπου μετά τις 21:00 κερδίζουμε 2 με 3 db φτάνοντας στα -69 με κλείδωμα στα 36 MBit.


Καλορίζικος!
Τα 2-3 db το βράδυ οφείλονται στην θερμοκρασία της ατμόσφαιρας που πέφτει...και στην εξάρτηση της ευαισθησίας της κάρτας επίσης από τη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## Jef

> Τα 2-3 db το βράδυ οφείλονται στην θερμοκρασία της ατμόσφαιρας που πέφτει...και στην εξάρτηση της ευαισθησίας της κάρτας επίσης από τη θερμοκρασία.


Το ξέρω,... ραδιοερασιτέχνης είμαι, απλά το ανέφερα

----------

